# Wie lange fahrt ihr eure Nicolais?



## RockAddict (24. April 2018)

Das der Guru39 jede Saison ein (zwei?) neues hat, ist klar, aber wie lange fährt der Ottonormalverbraucher sein Nicolai, bis er sich ein neues gönnt?
Und wieviel KM habt ihr dann auf dem Tacho?

Grüße


----------



## scapin2011 (24. April 2018)

Seit 2014. Jetzt 12km drauf. Und ich mag es immernoch. Helius TB29.
Bin aber auch nicht sooo wild unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockAddict (24. April 2018)

scapin2011 schrieb:


> Seit 2014. Jetzt 12km drauf. Und ich mag es immernoch. Helius TB29.
> Bin aber auch nicht sooo wild unterwegs.


12km?
Mann, du lässt es krachen 

Meintest wohl 12000km?
Cool


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (24. April 2018)

Hi, mein Helius AC habe ich Herbst 2014 gekauft. Es hat jetzt (erst) 4.500 Km runter. Es muss sich meine Freizeit allerdings mit 'nem Serotta Legend Ti teilen. Hatte es mir als Ersatz für mein '99 Rocky Mountain Element T.O. gekauft. Angestrebte Nutzung ist mindestens ebenso lange!
Gruß Maik


----------



## microbat (24. April 2018)

welcher Tacho?


----------



## Schwatten (24. April 2018)

Mein Helius AC ist von 2010. KM? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (24. April 2018)

topolino schrieb:


> welcher Tacho?


Strava


----------



## Tony- (24. April 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> aber wie lange fährt der Ottonormalverbraucher sein Nicolai


Ottonormalverbraucher kauft sich kein Nicolai..


----------



## microbat (24. April 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Strava


 des Teufels Zeug


----------



## scapin2011 (24. April 2018)

Sind 12 tausend. Er (RockAddict) hat Recht. Gemessen mit ROX und jetzt 
Lezyne.


----------



## Helius-FR (24. April 2018)

Die letzten beiden, ein Helius AM Pinion und ein Argon RoCC hatte ich etwa 5 Jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (24. April 2018)

An meinem G13 habe ich keinen Tacho. Das Bike ist bei mir nicht dafür da, um Kilometer abzuspulen. Dafür habe ich ein Marathonfully.


----------



## Helius-FR (24. April 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Die letzten beiden, ein Helius AM Pinion und ein Argon RoCC hatte ich etwa 5 Jahre


Achja. Eigentlich Zeichne ich alle Fahrten mit nen Garmin auf aber bei den beiden Bikes habe ich keine Messungen mehr von Anfang an.

Das Aktuell ION G16 GPI hat jetzt seid dem 08.09.17 1522km auf der Uhr.


----------



## Timmy35 (24. April 2018)

Hab noch nie aufgehört, eins meiner Nicolais zu fahren. Zur Zeit sind also noch aktiv:

Bass DFR, Helius FR, Argon Slim, G13

Zur Zeit fahre ich aber meistens das Argon (11500km) und das G13 (1500km). Die beiden anderen haben quasi Altersteilzeit, wobei das Helius bei Eis wieder raus musste, da ich nur 26Zoll Spikes hatte.


----------



## guru39 (24. April 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Das der Guru39 jede Saison ein (zwei?) neues hat, ist klar, aber wie lange fährt der Ottonormalverbraucher sein Nicolai, bis er sich ein neues gönnt?
> Und wieviel KM habt ihr dann auf dem Tacho?
> 
> Grüße



isch bin hier escht net eingeladen


----------



## RockAddict (26. April 2018)

guru39 schrieb:


> isch bin hier escht net eingeladen


Quatsch, hier wird niemand ausgeschlossen .
Schieß los. =)


----------



## Sid211985 (26. April 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ottonormalverbraucher kauft sich kein Nicolai..




Dann dürfte ich keins haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mayhem (27. April 2018)

Mein Helius ST fahre ich seit 8 Jahren und das G16 GPI seit Dezember. Kilometer? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. April 2018)

Mein Ion16 habe ich seit 04/2016 und habe mit Strava ca. 5400km gemessen. Nicht immer hatte ich Strava an. Und das wichtigste, ich mag es immer noch total


----------



## BURNS (29. April 2018)

Willste das wirklich wissen. Ich hab ein Helius Dh im Keller stehen das ich 2008 schon gebraucht gekauft habe. Ich hab einmal die Druckstreben auf verstärkte Versionen tauschen müssen. Das war's. Ich bin das Rad die letzten Jahre nur noch Bikepark gefahren und es will einfach nicht kaputt gehen. Der ein oder andere ordentliche Crash inclusive. Mit 90 kg + bin ich auch nicht der leichteste, aber wenn man so halbwegs fahren kann und keine 4m Drops ins Flat macht kann so ein Rahmen schon ziemlich lange halten. Sind jetzt also gut 15+ Jahre Einsatzdauer. Dieses Jahr wird es erlöst und auf Tour zurück gerüstet.


----------



## RockAddict (29. April 2018)

BURNS schrieb:


> Willste das wirklich wissen. Ich hab ein Helius Dh im Keller stehen das ich 2008 schon gebraucht gekauft habe. Ich hab einmal die Druckstreben auf verstärkte Versionen tauschen müssen. Das war's. Ich bin das Rad die letzten Jahre nur noch Bikepark gefahren und es will einfach nicht kaputt gehen. Der ein oder andere ordentliche Crash inclusive. Mit 90 kg + bin ich auch nicht der leichteste, aber wenn man so halbwegs fahren kann und keine 4m Drops ins Flat macht kann so ein Rahmen schon ziemlich lange halten. Sind jetzt also gut 15+ Jahre Einsatzdauer. Dieses Jahr wird es erlöst und auf Tour zurück gerüstet.


Ja das will ich wirklich wissen, weil die Zeit, bis mein G16 kommt, mit positiven "Vibes" überbrückt werden muss .


----------



## BURNS (29. April 2018)

Nicolai ist auch immer ein bißchen Überzeugungssache. Wenn man eben die Firma, das Konzept, Qualität, Service und Produktionsstandort für sich im Kopf als Preiswert (im Sinne von es ist den Preis wert) zusammengerückt hat, erfolgt eine recht hohe Identifikation mit dem Produkt, weshalb vielleicht viele Käufer auch lange daran festhalten. Wertschätzung also.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. April 2018)

Mein Specialized Enduro ist jetzt nach 12 Jahren vom G16 abgelöst worden. 
Ich hoffe doch mal das mich dass G16 mindestens 10 Jahre begleitet.


----------



## codit (30. April 2018)

Die Nicolai Rahmen sind so zeitlos, dass ich mich immer schwer von Ihnen trennen kann:
- Argon RoCC: 11 Jahre im Einsatz, RIP (Rahmen ist auf dem Dachboden und soll demnächst als Stadtrad wieder
                      aufgebaut meinen Kuwahara Pacer ablösen), ca. 760.000 Höhenmeter
- Helius AC: im 9. Jahr alive , bisher ca.1230.000 Höhenmeter, 2. Lager/Achsensatz (3. wird bald fällig)
- Argon AM: im 4. Jahr alive, bisher ca. 190.000 Höhenmeter

Meine Ehefrau hat auch eines:
- Helius RC: im 8. Jahr alive, bisher ca.  760.000 Höhenmeter, 2. Lager/Achsensatz

Die Laufleistungen beziehen sich nur auf die Rahmen, das Anbauzeug (Gabel, Dämpfer, etc.) hält bei weitem nicht so lange wie die N-Rahmen. Ausnahme sind meine 3 Speedhubs, die werden wohl nicht nur meine N-Rahmen, sondern auch mich überleben.


----------



## Helius-FR (30. April 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Die Nicolai Rahmen sind so zeitlos, dass ich mich immer schwer von Ihnen trennen kann:
> - Argon RoCC: 11 Jahre im Einsatz, RIP (Rahmen ist auf dem Dachboden und soll demnächst als Stadtrad wieder
> aufgebaut meinen Kuwahara Pacer ablösen), ca. 760.000 Höhenmeter
> - Helius AC: im 9. Jahr alive , bisher ca.1230.000 Höhenmeter, 2. Lager/Achsensatz (3. wird bald fällig)
> ...



Alter. Da kann man ja wirklich mal von „die werden benutzt“ reden.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. Mai 2018)

Habe meines erst gestern wieder ganz verliebt angeschaut


----------



## FrankausHalle (25. Mai 2018)

Ich habe sehr selten mehrer Bikes gleichzeitig. Mich nervt es, ein Bike priorisieren zu müssen. Daher, eins nach dem anderen:

Mein erstes Helius fuhr ich 3 Jahre.
Mein Ion 16 fuhr 2,5 Jahre.
Das jetzige G16 fahre ich seit Okt. 2017.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (14. Juni 2018)

Ich fahre das Bass von 1998 immer noch (2005 gebraucht gekauft). Seit 2012 hab ich noch das Helius AM Pi, welches aktuell hauptsächlich bewegt wird. Machen beide immer noch viel Spass. km/hm hab ich nicht durchgängig aufgezeichnet aber >12.000km und >180.000 hm seit 2012. Die Rahmen werden mich wohl überleben...


----------



## Bikenachi (17. Juni 2018)

Helius CC 2010 .....still in love
 .....frei haben zu fahren...reicht!


----------



## IceQ- (25. Juni 2018)

2011er AC

7 Jahre im Einsatz, ca. 400 000 hm und Kilometer unklar (In der Regel fahre ich ca 10000 hm auf ca. 300km) . Nach der letzten Transalp (500km/15000hm) sind jetzt die Buchsen aber endgültig ausgeschlagen und Grossteil von Antrieb und Federung am Ende. Muss nochmal überlegen, ob ich soviel in ein 26er stecke - gerade weil eine neue Gabel fällig wird.

Auf die Dauer hat sich der Preis gerechnet. der Rahmen hat viel ausgehalten und war stehts zuverlässig. Tolles Produkt.


----------



## codit (25. Juni 2018)

IceQ- schrieb:


> 2011er AC
> 
> 7 Jahre im Einsatz, ca. 400 000 hm und Kilometer unklar (In der Regel fahre ich ca 10000 hm auf ca. 300km) . Nach der letzten Transalp (500km/15000hm) sind jetzt die Buchsen aber endgültig ausgeschlagen und Grossteil von Antrieb und Federung am Ende. Muss nochmal überlegen, ob ich soviel in ein 26er stecke - gerade weil eine neue Gabel fällig wird.
> 
> Auf die Dauer hat sich der Preis gerechnet. der Rahmen hat viel ausgehalten und war stehts zuverlässig. Tolles Produkt.



Hi IceQ,

bei den ausgeschlagenen Buchsen sprichst Du aber von der Gabel, oder? Bei der Laufleistung sollten die Gleitlager des ACs noch ganz gut in Schuss sein. O.k. die Gleitscheiben am Umlenkhebel oben/unten können im Zweifel schon am Ende sein.

Grüße
codit


----------



## IceQ- (26. Juni 2018)

Aeh jo. ich meinte die Dinger beim Umlenkhebel. Da habe ich 2mm Spiel. Dadurch hat der ganze Hinterbau Spiel. Die Gabel ist nur extrem schwerfällig, die ist aber einfach hinüber.

Falls jemand Lust hat und aus der Schweiz ist, mir die Lager am N schnell und unkompliziert gegen einen Obolulus zu wechseln - bin ich gern dabei. Selber mache ich es aus Zeit gründen momentan nicht und Rasant ist ein Halsabschneider erster Güte.


----------



## codit (26. Juni 2018)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Aeh jo. ich meinte die Dinger beim Umlenkhebel. Da habe ich 2mm Spiel. Dadurch hat der ganze Hinterbau Spiel. Die Gabel ist nur extrem schwerfällig, die ist aber einfach hinüber.
> 
> Falls jemand Lust hat und aus der Schweiz ist, mir die Lager am N schnell und unkompliziert gegen einen Obolulus zu wechseln - bin ich gern dabei. Selber mache ich es aus Zeit gründen momentan nicht und Rasant ist ein Halsabschneider erster Güte.


Nur zur Sicherheit: Die Lagervorspannung hast Du nachgestellt (die Madenschrauben rechts ein paar Umdrehungen raus schrauben, dann links die Vorspannmuttern anziehen ca. 2 Nm, dann die Kontermaden wieder handfest anziehen)?


----------



## Knallscharsche (27. Juni 2018)

Mein Helius AC ist aus 2014, gebraucht gekauft hab ich es 2015 hat jetzt rund 6000km drauf. Robust zuverlässig usw. .
Wenn ich könnte hätt ich gern ein G16...

Werde am ersten Augustwochenende mal alles Testen was Kalles Jungs mit nach Siegen bringen. Danach wird mein verlangen wohl ins unermessliche steigen.


----------



## MJK (28. Juni 2018)

Helius FR 2004, Kilometer?? Die ersten 10 Jahre wohl 2000-3000 km pro Jahr, danach eher max 500 km pro Jahr.


----------



## Akira (5. Juli 2018)

2 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfannenschlag (8. Juli 2018)

Mein Helius FR fahre ich seit Oktober 2007, das Helius RC seit Sommer 2009. Km werden nicht gezählt mangels Elektronik. Jährlich die Lager gereinigt und gefettet, beim FR 1x das Rado ersetzt. Öfters mal neue Parts montiert. Die Bikes fahren wie am ersten Tag.
 Ich will mich nicht von trennen.


----------



## c_w (13. Juli 2018)

Mein Helius CC habe ich seit Juni 2007 und es ist seit her durchgängig in Benutzung und muss mich nicht mit anderen MTBs teilen :-D
HM und KM, keine Ahnung.


----------



## wildbiker (14. Juli 2018)

Helius CC, seit 2010, damit Rennsteig gefahren, Endurotouren, Rabenberg, Touren in der Heimat, habs immernoch, k.A. vlt. so 5000 km,
Argon AM Rohloff/Gates seit 2013, Rabenberg, tägl. Arbeitsweg, rollt auch noch, über 15000 km
Ion16 seit 2015, das Teil für Bikepark und Endurorennen, paar Touren, macht immernoch Spaß, Sommerrad, k.a. vlt. so 2000 km


----------



## manuelschafer (9. November 2018)

Cooles Topic, wer macht weiter mit Daten und *Werten*


----------



## Helius-FR (9. November 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Cooles Topic, wer macht weiter mit Daten und *Werten*



Aktuell grad...

*ION G16 GPI QLFLine*
Seid 08.09.2017: 3014 Kilometer; 22.700 Höhenmeter; 52.400 Tiefenmeter

*Argon GTB Pi*
Seid 01.09.2018: 800 Kilometer; 5.100 Höhenmeter; 5.100 Tiefenmeter


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Das der Guru39 jede Saison ein (zwei?) neues hat, ist klar, aber wie lange fährt der Ottonormalverbraucher sein Nicolai, bis er sich ein neues gönnt?
> Und wieviel KM habt ihr dann auf dem Tacho?
> 
> Grüße



Im Moment ist mir noch nix besseres unter´m Arsch gekommen, warum sollte ich mich beschweren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (11. November 2018)

das 1. ein 04er Helius FR die ganze Saison 06
das 2. (wieder ein 04er Helius FR) 2011 3 Touren (die Geo hat mir nicht mehr getaugt?!)
das 3. Argon Fat seit 3-4 Wochen, das könnte was längerfristiges werden 
...und schon schau ich wieder nach einem -N- Ersatz für mein Stereo.... (wird aber erstmal beim schauen bleiben  )


----------



## lambdarider (12. November 2018)

lambda/st:  2007->2018 ( verkauft) war ein Traumbike...bis 2013 gefahren.
ufo/ds:  2011 ->2016 war als trailbike aufgebaut (rahmen hab ich noch evt. bau ich es nochmal auf ...oder es wird verkauft)
Helius/st: 2015->.....zu gut zum verkaufen, ein nicolai reicht ja eh nicht
ion18/PINION: 2018-> ......lange nach der kombi gesucht, geb ich nicht mehr her


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. November 2018)

G16, 2 Monate, ~ 750 km, 25.000 Hm.

Und das geht erst mal so weiter, weil es derzeit Wetter wie im September hat.


----------



## beetle (13. November 2018)

Ion 16 eins der Ersten 2013 gekauft. Jetzt musste mal was Neues sein.


----------



## BURNS (25. November 2018)

lambdarider schrieb:


> lambda/st:  2007->2018 ( verkauft) war ein Traumbike...bis 2013 gefahren.
> ufo/ds:  2011 ->2016 war als trailbike aufgebaut (rahmen hab ich noch evt. bau ich es nochmal auf ...oder es wird verkauft)
> Helius/st: 2015->.....zu gut zum verkaufen, ein nicolai reicht ja eh nicht
> ion18/PINION: 2018-> ......lange nach der kombi gesucht, geb ich nicht mehr her



Lambda verkauft? Wir lernen alle aus unseren Fehlern!


----------



## manuelschafer (2. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## DJT (2. Dezember 2018)

Was du immer alles wissen willst 

Zum Thema des Threads:
Ich fahre mein Nicolai meistens den ganzen Tag 

P.S. @manuelschafer über mir: Erst seltsame Fragen stellen und dann rausnehmen ist unfair


----------

